# Line Cutterz



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys, what do you think about this product? They are really advertising toward kayak fisherman.










[ame]http://youtu.be/fyQ6nEcql2g[/ame]


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I see a problem cutting my tag lines as close as I do with it. Not a bad idea but personally I prefer my scissors or the boomerang.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

mcoppel said:


> I see a problem cutting my tag lines as close as I do with it. Not a bad idea but personally I prefer my scissors or the boomerang.


This is my thoughts exactly. I like my boomerangs the best for easy cutting and storing.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

mcoppel said:


> I see a problem cutting my tag lines as close as I do with it. Not a bad idea but personally I prefer my scissors or the boomerang.


That's what I thought as well. I use my scissors. I don't know if I could justify purchasing one of these.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

id be afraid it would slip off. also could get close enough for tag end.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Yea


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bazzin05 said:


> This is my thoughts exactly. I like my boomerangs the best for easy cutting and storing.


What is a boomerang?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Totally gay.
> 
> There are so many places to keep scissors handy on a kayak. And, yeah, how are those going to cut the tag end off 1/8 inch (or closer) from the end of the knot?
> 
> Go ahead and wear that ring if you want your friends to laugh at you.


Just bought 8 for all of my fingers (minus thumbs of course). you ever been punchcut?!?!


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> What is a boomerang?


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boom...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03569595&rid=20


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

mcoppel said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boom...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03569595&rid=20


Those are awesome. I migut have to get me one.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Those boomerang cutters with the light in them.....are nice!!!! Getting some this week. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I found another vid of the ring cutting a tagline close. Still wouldn't get one for the simple fact of wearing a ring and the ring is Velcro. Velcro isn't that good in wet conditions is it?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

claytonhaske said:


> Those boomerang cutters with the light in them.....are nice!!!! Getting some this week. Thanks for sharing!!!


I will be getting one too.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

The ring cutter would be fine as long as it can cut the line close enough to the knot. As far as wearing a ring, I don't care one way or the other. It wouldn't hinder me from getting one if it works properly. I just don't think it is capable of cutting close enough to the knot.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

yakfish said:


> The ring cutter would be fine as long as it can cut the line close enough to the knot. As far as wearing a ring, I don't care one way or the other. It wouldn't hinder me from getting one if it works properly. I just don't think it is capable of cutting close enough to the knot.


[ame]http://youtu.be/a-RUGjxz7rQ[/ame]

I found a vid of it cutting a tag close. I think I'd still rather have the boomerang.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

i would not consider that close on a tag cut.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

mcoppel said:


> i would not consider that close on a tag cut.


It's closer than I thought it would actually get is what I'm gettin at.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah I wouldn't consider that close either.I guess I'll just stick to my knife


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

These are the best I have ever used...and cheap too! http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Braid-Scissors/1150026.uts


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> That's what I thought as well. I use my scissors. I don't know if I could justify purchasing one of these.





mcoppel said:


> I see a problem cutting my tag lines as close as I do with it. Not a bad idea but personally I prefer my scissors or the boomerang.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

mcoppel said:


> I see a problem cutting my tag lines as close as I do with it. Not a bad idea but personally I prefer my scissors or the boomerang.


The Line Cutterz ring got a 93 rating in PDB magazine, was in Texas game and fish and a lot of professional guides are using them.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

mcoppel said:


> i would not consider that close on a tag cut.


It cuts as close to the knot as you want it to


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

yakfish said:


> Yeah I wouldn't consider that close either.I guess I'll just stick to my knife


Knives aren't the best option when kayak fishing or for professional guides who take clients out. You also have to carry knives, pull them out and cutting can be a challenge. The Line Cutterz ring is actually taking off, a lot of professional kayak anglers and boat captains swear by them.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> [ame]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used both, I just didn't like having the boomerang hanging off of me when kayak fishing. Plus I do a lot of saltwater fishing and the boomerang will not cut 100lb braid very well after a hundred cuts


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

yakfish said:


> The ring cutter would be fine as long as it can cut the line close enough to the knot. As far as wearing a ring, I don't care one way or the other. It wouldn't hinder me from getting one if it works properly. I just don't think it is capable of cutting close enough to the knot.





mcoppel said:


> I see a problem cutting my tag lines as close as I do with it. Not a bad idea but personally I prefer my scissors or the boomerang.


No issues cutting close to the knot


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

mcoppel said:


> i would not consider that close on a tag cut.


check out the other demos on youtube


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

claytonhaske said:


> Those boomerang cutters with the light in them.....are nice!!!! Getting some this week. Thanks for sharing!!!



Ive had mine about a year and now they're starting to fray the line when I cut braid. I fish mostly fluro so I'm not all that impressed with mine after a year and they're starting to fray line instead of a clean cut? My buddy said his are doing the same?


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

mcoppel said:


> I see a problem cutting my tag lines as close as I do with it. Not a bad idea but personally I prefer my scissors or the boomerang.





z3bul0n said:


> id be afraid it would slip off. also could get close enough for tag end.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


it's got an adjustable strap so the only way it would come off is if your finger came off, lol.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

Nubes said:


> Ive had mine about a year and now they're starting to fray the line when I cut braid. I fish mostly fluro so I'm not all that impressed with mine after a year and they're starting to fray line instead of a clean cut? My buddy said his are doing the same?


That's the same issue I had, they cut great fresh out of the package but my retractable cord broke and they fray braid.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Haha trust me. I, in no way, want one. Just wanted to see what everybody thought.


the problem with haters is they spread false information and gullible people listen before trying it. If it was a "gay" product I doubt it would have received a 93 in PDB magazine, professional guides wouldn't use them, professional kayak anglers wouldn't use them. All you have to do is listen to people who have used them vs people who hate without having any idea how they work.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

V-Train said:


> the problem with haters is they spread false information and gullible people listen before trying it. If it was a "gay" product I doubt it would have received a 93 in PDB magazine, professional guides wouldn't use them, professional kayak anglers wouldn't use them. All you have to do is listen to people who have used them vs people who hate without having any idea how they work.


Did you make this ring or something? You seem pretty butthurt about it. Looks like a great product to me just curious?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

V-Train said:


> the problem with haters is they spread false information and gullible people listen before trying it. If it was a "gay" product I doubt it would have received a 93 in PDB magazine, professional guides wouldn't use them, professional kayak anglers wouldn't use them. All you have to do is listen to people who have used them vs people who hate without having any idea how they work.


Wearing another ring is just not my thing. I purchased the Boomerangs. I love them. Hang them on my keychain and use them for whatever else I can use them for in my daily life. I'm surprised how many times I actually use them for things other than fishing. Verstility wins for me.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Wearing another ring is just not my thing. I purchased the Boomerangs. I love them. Hang them on my keychain and use them for whatever else I can use them for in my daily life. I'm surprised how many times I actually use them for things other than fishing. Verstility wins for me.[/QUOTE
> That is a logical answer. The point I wanted to make is that comments about it not cutting close are false. thanks for taking the time to respond. I prefer the speed and cutting ability of the Line Cutterz ring but I think the snip tool is a great alternative for people too.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

V-Train. Since your profile shows you joined OGF today I think our only assumption would be you have an investment or something to gain from this product doing well. Why the heck else would you care so much to register and make all these replies on this one silly topic. Credibility is low


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

nooffseason said:


> V-Train. Since your profile shows you joined OGF today I think our only assumption would be you have an investment or something to gain from this product doing well. Why the heck else would you care so much to register and make all these replies on this one silly topic. Credibility is low


You are making an assumption. Simple goal, prevent misinformation, that's all. I'm an avid angler and I enjoy forums. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

With all due respect, Mr V-Train....it DOES smell a little funny. 12 posts on the day you sign up, and on an old dusty topic about line cutters.....line cutters is what we're talking about, right? 
And you seem to have obscure information about this particular pair of line cutters....93 rating in "PDB Magazine"...now THAT'S obscure.
PDB = Pontoon and Deck Boat Magazine, by the way for anyone who didn't know....like everyone without an actual pontoon boat.

Certainly, being someone who enjoys forums, you can understand why everyone would be naturally skeptical and make assumptions about your intentions.
Even your pic appears that you're wearing the ring and that you're not in Ohio.
If I was FORCED to guess, I'd say you have some Google web analytics that directed you to an article where your (or your buddy's) product was mentioned, and you signed up to reply.
Which is FINE by the way, but I think transparency is a good thing or indeed you will lose credibility.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> With all due respect, Mr V-Train....it DOES smell a little funny. 12 posts on the day you sign up, and on an old dusty topic about line cutters.....line cutters is what we're talking about, right?
> And you seem to have obscure information about this particular pair of line cutters....93 rating in "PDB Magazine"...now THAT'S obscure.
> PDB = Pontoon and Deck Boat Magazine, by the way for anyone who didn't know....like everyone without an actual pontoon boat.
> 
> ...


C'mon, Bubba, I've got a lifetime subscription to Pontoon and Deck Boat Magazine. They wouldn't print it if it wasn't true. I bought my Line Cutterz on SkyMall and could not be happier.



> Vance Zahorski discovered his love of fishing as a little boy fishing Lake Chetek, Wisconsin with his grandpa catching sunnies, bass, walleye and northern pike. He fished year round including ice fishing in the Wisconsin winters. As he got older he expanded his love of fishing to include ocean fishing and kayak fishing. After 35 years of fishing, and countless times cutting line with his teeth or fumbling for scissors and knives, Vance thought there had to be a safer and more convenient way to perform such a simple task. He immediately began designing his now patent-pending line cutting ring for cutting fishing line. In this way, he can enjoy a quick, convenient cut and get back to doing what he loves doing best - catching fish! After using this ring, Vance considers this one of his ultimate fishing essentials. http://www.linecutterz.com/our-story


Could Vance be the V-Train?...hmmmm


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Hmmmmm a quick google image search using the name StreamStalker provided annnnnnd winner winner chicken dinner! 

Dang you Ohio boys are not nice.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey, how am I not nice? I said it was a good product. Anyway, it's much better than other kayak fishing jewelry accessories I have purchased like the quick-release anchor necklace and the bracelet stringer. The Bringer didn't perform anything like it claimed to, and the Neckhor was downright dangerous!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well poop. I did the same quick search and alas...V-Train is indeed the owner of the company. Again, which is FINE is you're transparent about it....and certainly when you're asked directly if you are associated with the product....you gotta be truthful.
That's too bad. I would have rooted for what appears to be a good Wisconsin family guy trying to get a product off the ground.


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone else just use old fashioned nail clippers?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

KPenny said:


> Anyone else just use old fashioned nail clippers?


How dare you say that! Vtrain is gonna lose it on you! But i also stick with nail clippers for mono.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

Bubbagon said:


> With all due respect, Mr V-Train....it DOES smell a little funny. 12 posts on the day you sign up, and on an old dusty topic about line cutters.....line cutters is what we're talking about, right?
> And you seem to have obscure information about this particular pair of line cutters....93 rating in "PDB Magazine"...now THAT'S obscure.
> PDB = Pontoon and Deck Boat Magazine, by the way for anyone who didn't know....like everyone without an actual pontoon boat.
> 
> ...


You are pretty much correct.


streamstalker said:


> Hey, how am I not nice? I said it was a good product. Anyway, it's much better than other kayak fishing jewelry accessories I have purchased like the quick-release anchor necklace and the bracelet stringer. The Bringer didn't perform anything like it claimed to, and the Neckhor was downright dangerous!





Bubbagon said:


> Well poop. I did the same quick search and alas...V-Train is indeed the owner of the company. Again, which is FINE is you're transparent about it....and certainly when you're asked directly if you are associated with the product....you gotta be truthful.
> That's too bad. I would have rooted for what appears to be a good Wisconsin family guy trying to get a product off the ground.


I must say I have actually enjoyed the abuse in this forum. I can appreciate good humor even at my expense. How about HookedTV in Australia, or Texas Fish and Game magazine, or kayak angler magazine? You gotta give me a little credit! Lol


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

chris1162 said:


> How dare you say that! Vtrain is gonna lose it on you! But i also stick with nail clippers for mono.


Oh yes, here cometh the wrath! ;-)


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I was just kidding with my first comment...I've never said anything like that with any seriousness. I even deleted it, but not before it got quoted. But I will guarantee that there would be some minor ball busting if I showed up on the next float wearing one. Tell you what--I know how I can make it up to you. You send me a free one, and I will write an official review for OGF. Huh? Huh?

Best of luck to you. You aren't the first person to stub your toe in the social media. American enterprise and entrepreneurship is where it's at!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I follow your page on Instagram, and enjoy the pictures. I'm happy for you and the success you are having. But please let me give you some advice for the future... when you come across sites like this where your product isn't getting favorable attention, take a direct approach. Sign up, reply to the post and tell the community EXACTLY who you are and some more about your products. I guarantee you some people will still troll (I'm looking directly at Chris0762 here, guys just a meat head and has been known to fight other members) but some folks will give you respect, and you would have earned it. Be upfront and honest while telling about your product and your company.

It will go much further to gaining sales than what you have attempted here this time. 

I wish you the best of luck in the future.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> I was just kidding with my first comment...I've never said anything like that with any seriousness. I even deleted it, but not before it got quoted. But I will guarantee that there would be some minor ball busting if I showed up on the next float wearing one. Tell you what--I know how I can make it up to you. You send me a free one, and I will write an official review for OGF. Huh? Huh?
> 
> Best of luck to you. You aren't the first person to stub your toe in the social media. American enterprise and entrepreneurship is where it's at!


I tell you what, this is the first negative feedback I've gotten but it was in a friendly manner and I enjoyed the humor. I have a feeling this idea is going to do well based on our sales which is averaging 72 rings a day and we are 3 months old. you may not like the idea but I can't wait for you to see how well it cuts. For this reason I would be happy to send you one. You can even post how it helped you get in touch with your feminine side, lol. email me at [email protected] if you would like to feel the power! Haha


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

V-Train said:


> I tell you what, this is the first negative feedback I've gotten but it was in a friendly manner and I enjoyed the humor. I have a feeling this idea is going to do well based on our sales which is averaging 72 rings a day and we are 3 months old. you may not like the idea but I can't wait for you to see how well it cuts. For this reason I would be happy to send you one. You can even post how it helped you get in touch with your feminine side, lol. email me at [email protected] if you would like to feel the power! Haha


Heck I'd take one for free to see how it compares to the boomerang. Lol

I like free stuff


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

V-Train said:


> I tell you what, this is the first negative feedback I've gotten but it was in a friendly manner and I enjoyed the humor. I have a feeling this idea is going to do well based on our sales which is averaging 72 rings a day and we are 3 months old. you may not like the idea but I can't wait for you to see how well it cuts. For this reason I would be happy to send you one. You can even post how it helped you get in touch with your feminine side, lol. email me at [email protected] if you would like to feel the power! Haha


Come to think of it, if you had a feminine side why wouldn't you touch it? 

Thanks!...email sent...I just had a thought that it might also go well on one of the bars of the seat on my Kilroy.


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> Come to think of it, if you had a feminine side why wouldn't you touch it?
> 
> Thanks!...email sent...I just had a thought that it might also go well on one of the bars of the seat on my Kilroy.


Now that's true! Ring sent! Mounting on the seat works too!


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

A pair of kids scissors with the rounded points work just as good and wont stab or cut you. I have it pinned to my vest with one of those zip pins. The cost of the scissor is less than $1.. Zip pin $3....


----------



## V-Train (May 6, 2015)

ML1187 said:


> I follow your page on Instagram, and enjoy the pictures. I'm happy for you and the success you are having. But please let me give you some advice for the future... when you come across sites like this where your product isn't getting favorable attention, take a direct approach. Sign up, reply to the post and tell the community EXACTLY who you are and some more about your products. I guarantee you some people will still troll (I'm looking directly at Chris0762 here, guys just a meat head and has been known to fight other members) but some folks will give you respect, and you would have earned it. Be upfront and honest while telling about your product and your company.
> 
> It will go much further to gaining sales than what you have attempted here this time.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in the future.


Thank you for the advice! I actually figured it was obvious that it was my product. Intent was to correct misinformation about taglines. Vtrain is my high school basketball nickname and I use it for almost all my forums. Thanks for taking the time to offer advice, I will take all I can get!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

So Vance promised to send me a free ring, and it arrived earlier this week, thank you. I am wearing it now as I type...lol. I just tried it out and I was a bit apprehensive because I was giving it the toughest test I know as far as tag ends. One of my spinning reels was running low on braid, so I had to tie a uni-to-uni knot to add more 10 lb. PowerPro. As this knot is going to be down in the spool, I always tie them with the tag ends flush to the knot. I was a little worried that I might get the line down too far and cut the knot itself. I don't know if it was beginners luck, but I cut both tag ends perfectly flush to the end of the barrel knot. The cut was extremely sharp and seemed to sever the line as soon as I began to pull the slightest on it. Let's see if I can upload a picture with this new web design...oh, well, crap...it said the file was too large...another thing to hate about the new forum.

You'll just have to trust me until I can figure it out. The tag end was as clean and close as I have ever made.

So here is the review: Line Cutterz, thumbs up...Forum redesign, thumbs down.


----------

